# Jumeirah Park vs Springs/Meadows



## Seamus0624 (Jun 22, 2013)

Budget 200K AED
2 kids 6 and 8
Would like golf, pool and park
can tolerate construction for a little while

From what I can see there is more value at JP. Anyone had a look or lived in both? Does JP have a pool? Golf Course?

Thanks


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey

We just moved to jumeriah park in march. I love the location. Houses are lovely, big and private. There are still construction going on but I hear nothing. It's came on a lot since we got there. We have boys age 5/9. Looking forward to parks getting built so they can play and meet other kids. I think it's great value and a nice place to live.


----------



## Seamus0624 (Jun 22, 2013)

Many Thanks


----------



## PiaDubai (Sep 25, 2013)

harkybella said:


> Hey
> 
> We just moved to jumeriah park in march. I love the location. Houses are lovely, big and private. There are still construction going on but I hear nothing. It's came on a lot since we got there. We have boys age 5/9. Looking forward to parks getting built so they can play and meet other kids. I think it's great value and a nice place to live.




Hello "Harkybella"

My husband and I are currently looking to rent a villa in Jumeirah Park (we love the finish of the villas and especially the location!!) but we are a bit worried about what it will actually end up costing us in water and electricity bills...

We are looking at a 3000 sqft villa with a 8000 sqft garden with a pool. Do you know more or less what the diwa would end up being for that size villa and especially with a large garden and a pool to maintain? 

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey
Were in a 4 bedroom. We're usually 2500 per month dewa. Pool company costs is 350 I think per month for twice weekly maintenance. We do use AC a fair bit too. 
Hope that's a help to you!
Louise 😀


----------



## PiaDubai (Sep 25, 2013)

harkybella said:


> Hey
> Were in a 4 bedroom. We're usually 2500 per month dewa. Pool company costs is 350 I think per month for twice weekly maintenance. We do use AC a fair bit too.
> Hope that's a help to you!
> Louise 😀



Hey Louise,

Thank you so much for your reply!

That sounds reasonable! 

Pia


----------



## Nicmccrae1 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Jumeriah Park*

Hi There,

I was wondering how things are developing in Jumeriah Park? We are moving to Dubai in Jan 2014. Currently researching area's to live-particularly like the style of the properties there! Seem spacious, and love the fact that they are sparkly clean and new.
We have 2 girls, ages 3 & 4 and have been advised to look for a park close by so they can meet some friends? Not sure if they have anything available just yet? Any communal pools or is it best to look for a pad with a private pool?
Kids with be going to The Children's Garden nursery in Al Barsha, and hubby will be based in DIFC, so guessing JP is a good spot location wise.
Any advice based on your current experiences would be invaluable!

Many Thanks
Nicky xxx


----------



## Gyp Rosetti (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi nicmccrae1.
I'm moving out in January with a 3 year old and a new baby due in November. I was in dubai last week and visited the springs and jumeirah Park
When it comes to villas there is no comparison. JP villas are stunning and huge and location in my opinion is good as well. When I was viewing I asked regarding pools, parks etc and they said they didn't know when any of it would be ready. 
After there I went to the springs were the villas were nice but dated kitchen units and bathrooms however pools, lakes and parks everywhere. Supermarket and community centre near by as well. 

Its a tough decision but I think the fact my wife will have just given birth she would prefer somewhere to push the pram round, (springs has scenic lakes, JP was just building site), pools and parks to meet other mums and kids and the springs has all that. 
I looked at JP with private pool but for me they were too expensive and took away the chance for my wife and kids to meet people. 
Every individual/family is different though and put emphasis on different things.


----------



## Nicmccrae1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for your feedback! 
It's a little bit complex-more so when moving
with the family.
Good luck with your move & the new baby-hope
it all goes smoothly.

Nicky


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All

Anyone have an update on this development?
Are the communal parks and pools ready?
the properties look great and certainly better design and finishing than other developments

thanks


----------

